# What do you shoot? Whats your handicap?



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi I was just wonder what everyone shots on a normal round and whats your handicap?Mine I'm sad to say is a bit higher then I like.

Par 70
Shoot 125-130 on a normal round

My unoffical handicap is 38. I get this form a handicap formula and between The group I play with we cap or handicap at 40.


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

I've never taken the time to calculate handicap, but I shoot around 100-110 for 18 holes from the Blue tees.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I haven an official usga handicap index of 13


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

Par 72 6900 yards I average 80-84

Handicap is 10, I am still trying to fufill my goal of breaking 80!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

My goal for this year is to break the 120 and hopefully get to 115. not nearly as good as 80-84 but as long as i keep improving i'm happy.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I no longer have an official handicap because I play at a variety of different places and haven't joined a club or tournament association anywhere. At the place I play the most, I tend to shoot on either side of 80 depending whether the putts fall on any given day.

Generally, my game travels pretty well and I don't fall off the map when I go somewhere else to play.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Current off season USGA index is 13.2, and yesterday I played my 2nd nine hole round of the new year, shooting 41 (+5) to a course par 36. The highest score of my last 20 on the GHIN site is 91, the lowest is 82.


----------



## abraham (Feb 28, 2008)

well I'm 36 and just started golfing in late aug of 07. I can normally hit a 55-65 for 9.


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

Par 74 from the Championship tee's. 6323m. Welcome to NSW Golf Club <--check it out!

Usually play from the blue tees which is par 72. Usually card anywhere between 69-78 depending on how the wind is playing. Australian Golf Link handicap of 1.2


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

A normal round for me is 90 - 96.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*what do you shoot*

I'm in the mid 90's on a good day and favorable winds, for a weekend hacker what is the benefit of an established handicap.
Bob:dunno:


----------



## tkessel (Dec 28, 2006)

Surtees said:


> Hi I was just wonder what everyone shots on a normal round and whats your handicap?Mine I'm sad to say is a bit higher then I like.
> 
> Par 70
> Shoot 125-130 on a normal round
> ...


On a Par 70 I typically shoot 110, plus or minus 5. The best I ever shot was 101. The worst is unknown, but probably about 125. 

My goal for this year is to start to play in the mid-90's. 

My other goal is to have fun regardless of my score. Sometimes I double over with laughter at a really poor shot! :laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> I'm in the mid 90's on a good day and favorable winds, for a weekend hacker what is the benefit of an established handicap.
> Bob:dunno:


A handicap is allows you to play other forms of the game so instead of just playing off strokes.


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

At the local golf course here its a par 72 and I normally shoot between 72-78. I have dropped about 10 strokes in the past year.


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

broken tee said:


> I'm in the mid 90's on a good day and favorable winds, for a weekend hacker what is the benefit of an established handicap.
> Bob:dunno:


It allows you to compete with golfers who are better than you. This wikipedia entry explains this further.

Golf handicap - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Phillio (Apr 24, 2008)

82-88 from the blues.


----------



## BigBen88 (Apr 5, 2008)

Well I usually go nine... shoot 40-45


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm in the mid to low 90s on an average day, just about anywhere I play. I've broken 90 twice, and hoping to get my game down in to the 80s consistently over this summer. After that, it's attempting to break it.


----------



## old zeke (Dec 14, 2007)

14 handicap.low round last year of 76, high round of, I'm selling my clubs and taking up lawn bowling


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

old zeke said:


> high round of, I'm selling my clubs and taking up lawn bowling


I know that feeling


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

No official handicap, but on any given day I could be between 75 and 90.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

white_tiger_137 said:


> No official handicap, but on any given day I could be between 75 and 90.


I only play between those temperatures too.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

DennisM said:


> I only play between those temperatures too.


Those temps are good to play at. Pity I dont shoot that well though.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

The latest GHIN Revision came out Friday.... my index is down to 12.0 from a season start of 13.2.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> The latest GHIN Revion came out Friday.... my index is down to 12.0 form a season start of 13.2.


Sounds like a great start to the season. My game is slowly improving after the knee and ankle injuries. I have settled on some Cobra clubs I like and I seem to be coming home with a feeling that I've hit more good shots lately. I would say I'm probably in the 70's maybe 4 times out of 10 lately, a definite improvement.

I'm still trying to find the wedges that will feel comfortable and tonight have been looking at some Vokay models. My son-in-law really likes his and since I'll be in Raleigh next weekend, we're going to take his wedges to the park and I'll hit them around. With Golf Galaxy near the house, I figure I can spend money on someone more than the grandchildren this trip, right?


----------



## BoilerGTI (May 5, 2008)

I play to a 4.3 and shoot around 75~79


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

So far this season my worst round has been 78. I have also shot 4 rounds under par.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

skeener said:


> So far this season my worst round has been 78. I have also shot 4 rounds under par.


that was the temp. and the numder of holes you got par this season. the public must know these things


----------



## chipomatic (May 5, 2008)

Handicap=8


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum chipomatic. I wish I could adopt that name. My game around the greens used to be really good, but as I have gotten older, it seems I get up and down a lot less often.


----------

